# Emirates Stadium



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Emirates Stadium is new 'Highbury'
Tuesday, October 5, 2004 Posted: 1939 GMT (0339 HKT) 



Arsenal's historic Highbury stadium is set for demolition. 

LONDON, England -- Arsenal's new home ground will be called Emirates Stadium in a record sponsorship deal worth more than 100 million pounds (US$178 million; euro145 million).

Emirates, the Dubai-based airline, was awarded naming rights Tuesday to the new 60,000-seat, 357-million-pound ($636 million; euro518 million) venue in north London.

At the same time manager Arsene Wenger confirmed he is "days away" from signing a new deal keeping him at the club for at least two years after the club moves to its new headquarters.

The stadium, under construction in Ashburton Grove near the club's current Highbury home, is scheduled to open in August 2006.

And the 15-year Emirates deal, which runs through the 2020-21 season, represents the richest club sponsorship contract in English soccer history, Arsenal confirmed.

Speaking in the wake of the announcement, Wenger said: "I've said many times I am committed to Arsenal and now it is just a question of days when an extension of my contract will be announced."

The Frenchman ruled out a move to Real Madrid this summer and has previously resisted overtures from the France, Germany and Japan national associations.

He is expected to sign a new deal that will keep him in north London until 2008. His current deal expires at the end of this season but Arsenal have an option to keep him for a further season.

"The extension will be for a few years. I see no problems with that," he said.

"It may not be to 2021 (when Arsenal's Emirates agreement is due to expire). I don't know if I will be sitting here then but it will be for a few years."

Emirates, meanwhile, will also become the club's title sponsor, with team shirts bearing the "Fly Emirates" logo, in an eight-year deal starting with the 2006-7 season.

"The combined value of both elements of the sponsorship is by far the biggest deal ever undertaken in English football," the club said in a statement.

Emirates is the current shirt sponsor of Arsenal's London rival Chelsea, but that deal expires at the end of the current season.

The Arsenal contract was signed at Highbury by club chairman Peter Hill-Wood and Maurice Flanagan, Emirates vice president and group president.

"This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to sponsor such a major new stadium and club, and represents a win-win partnership for both Emirates and Arsenal," Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, chairman of Emirates, said.

Arsenal is the defending Premier League champion and currently holds a two-point lead over Chelsea. The Gunners are unbeaten in their last 48 league matches.

Arsenal said it remains committed to its existing contact with phone company 02, which will continue as official club and shirt sponsor until the end of the 2005-6 season.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

they should have considered to build a stadium at this size in sports city


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it's excellent marketing.


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeap excellent Marketing and I hope they involve Arsenal FC in other deals in Dubai Great for both companies.


----------

